# Value broken TycoPro Petty Daytona Charger



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had one of these before and it sold for about $400 but it was in nice shape. I have the opportunity to buy this one with a broken wing. One nice one went unsold on ebay recently for $550.










What's the guestimate on the value of this with a broken wing? $50, $100? If I can get it I may sell it to pay for the rest of the cars in the set. Wild guesses welcome!

Tom aka bobwoodly


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

It is like a piece of china. Broken its not worth much at all. Especially, if better examples still show up now and then. I would say $20.00 is my uneducated guess.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Not sure what the value of a broken one is, but you should check out this thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=220621&highlight=superbird


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Broken Petty...*

Well... well... well... my broken Petty SBird has a twin out there.. LOL

Had a friend of the family give me a box of slot car stuff years ago when I was a teenager and one just like that was in the group. 

I think I posted this very question, but no real responses because you just don't know. I would guess that $25-50 would be a fair assumption. Once cars like this get broken... snapped wings, cracked window posts, etc.. the value falls way off. Great piece for a filler, but anything over $50 and I think you are lucky. Most collectors I know prefer lesser condition complete unbroken versus broken "excellent" cars. I once had a shot, back in the early 90s to pick up a Coke Chevelle (another Tyco holy grail like this one) for $250, but there was a wicked crack through the fender up into the hood. Once I saw the damage, there was just no way.

Enjoy..

-marc and marcus


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

If I end up buying it I may cast a resin repair and at least it might look okay on the shelf. Thanks for the input!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

You could always swap the wing & nose and turn it into a Roadrunner and freak people the hell out.


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

That's cracked right up thru the hood and cowl... no??


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

No, just the wing is what I was told.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Mine also has a cracked wing. Wish it looked as good as the fake. 

Why are the numbers on the top upside down?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Repair in process*

Well I got the car and here is stage one of the repair. I grabbed a good wing from an otherwise damaged red/white/blue Tyco Daytona Charger. Created some goop the old Mike Vitale way from the same Daytona donor body. Need to let that set and them will file and sand the seams. I'll do my best to color match some paint and give the repair a coat. Looks like it may come out pretty good.

I really need to get over my fear of air brushing. I think my airbrush is clogged at the moment but this would seem to be a great item to airbrush considering I may need to custom mix the paint to get the right color.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't fear the airbrush!! It is your friend!!! Take it apart slowly, keeping track of where and how everything fits in it. That's the main thing to keep in mind, as it has to re-assemble exactly the same way to work right. I's say by the 4th or 5th time you do it, you can do it without much thought. That was the biggest hang up with mine. Now it's 2nd nature to tear it down and put back together. Remember to clean it out by running some lacquer thinner or acetone through it when you're done spraying, as most clean up can be done with out disassembling.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Tom,

That's a nice looking fix!

FWIW, here's a few tips. Try and feather your work longitudinally and stretch it out, rather than the hard girdled horizontal edge you have on the vertical stabilizers. Your asking for a visible ring there. You'll need to blend half the way down to the stabilizer to get it right anyway. 

It's both my personal experience and my observation of others; that we try too hard to color in the lines and keep the repair area boundaries to tight. The entire wing must be worked. 

I would also recommend using a sealer just to be on the safe side. Not only will it help you check out your body work before you waste any color on it; but it may help (god forbid!) a possible re-action with the original finish. Fortunately you have the donor to experiment with. 

Ideally you would double mask the work area and shoot your sealer halfway down the vertical stabilizer to just seal the feathered edge you left. Running the sealer down to the tape adds extra build where you dont want it. Just let off the fluid lever right after the edge of the repair and leave the original paint at the base. All your trying to do is keep the new material from getting under the edge of the old paint and bubbling it.

Be sure to let it all cure properly. When dry you can carefully sand the sealer ever so lightly, concentrating on smooth transition between the sealer and the original color at the base of the stabilizers. Then you can top coat the entire wing. A tack coat or three to get some build and let it flash off. Lay your final coats carefully together so that you have a nice liquid film.

Then walk away carefully until at least the next day and go clean your airbrush. I always shoot something else so I have something to poke my finger in later besides the painted workpiece!

Fear of the airbrush... 

Incorrect viscosity...is two of the top five errors made when airbrushing. 

If your consistently texturing or splattering paint the mix is TOO thick. Too thin means no coverage or running. There's a lot of room in between!

If your intermitently sputtering and fizzling paint on, it's more than likely a mechanical issue like a bad seal or foreign object(s) in a passage way.

Hope this helps Tom Good luck!


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm only missing two cars from my Tyco Petty collection. Unfortunately, they are the most expensive. The Lt Blue superbird and the red/Blue Tyco Pro. Once I get those, my Petty world will be complete.

Here's a pic of what I have. I have since added the Buick set car without decals on it, and the dk Blue Charger.


----------

